# New Winter Project.



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

*New Winter Project. and Ghosts of projects past.*

Well as most of you know i have been working on a AMC Eagle as a bov, but with the arival of my new baby it get demoted to its original use, Grocery Getter family hauler, so i pick up this beauty, 1989 Dodge Tradesman 250 6Cyl, auto 4x4. 3/4 ton. Its already has a ladder rack im going to convert to extra storage. interior shelves and drawers all in the back, on board genny, 40gal fuel tank only done 82,xxx miles old SWB truck. aint she a beauty. also heres some pics of my other projects.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

and more. i love working on cars heres the run down, 1981 Buick Electra 225, 94 BMW 328is my weekend racer, 1984 Ford Bronco 302, 4spd 3in lift 31x10.5 wicked fun in the mud. 1976 Mercury Marquis Coupe 400 V8 tire shreader, and the dodge van, 1988 Jeep Cherokee RIP it was lost to a huge mud hole its still there if anyone needs parts, lol


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My winter project will be finnishing off my bugout trailer, moved it inside my building closer to my back door so I have to go by it everyday. I have a couple other smaller ones also.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

By the way great van, I love those old slant 6's they keep on ticking.:2thumb:


----------

